# 5 Arrested in Baldwin Hills for Drunk Cycling



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i watched it on KTLA this morning and it was pretty ridiculous when they interviewed one of the cyclist and she looked more like an idiot

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-drunk-bicyclists-arrested,0,3526842.story


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL stupid fixes, i cant wait for the fad to fade away.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Jesus. La Cienega at Stocker is a f-ing highway. I don't care what time of night/morning it was. They should be arrested for being stupid.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nuts.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

lesper4 said:


> LOL stupid fixes, i cant wait for the fad to fade away.


Fad? Like BMX? Like mountain biking? It is well beyond a "fad."

What is so stupid about "fixes?" Sure, some "stupid" people ride them, but there are plenty of stupid road bikers on the roads as well. Plenty of stupid drivers. Frankly, there is no shortage of stupid anywhere.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> Fad? Like BMX? Like mountain biking? It is well beyond a "fad."
> 
> What is so stupid about "fixes?" Sure, some "stupid" people ride them, but there are plenty of stupid road bikers on the roads as well. Plenty of stupid drivers. Frankly, there is no shortage of stupid anywhere.


Maybe it should be "I can't wait for the stupid Hipster fad to die out..."


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

More ink then gears ...shocked.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

lesper4 said:


> LOL stupid fixes, i cant wait for the fad to fade away.


my favorite group to hate within our sport is downhill mountain bikers. You call that riding?? Anyone can throw their bike in a pickup and get a ride up a hill. Next time try pedaling up the hill, you stupid knuckle-draggers.

ahhh, that's better.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lesper4 said:


> LOL stupid fixes, i cant wait for the fad to fade away.


I have hopes that this fad will turn out great track racers. Maybe that in turn will lead to new generation of great American road racers.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> my favorite group to hate within our sport is downhill mountain bikers. You call that riding?? Anyone can throw their bike in a pickup and get a ride up a hill. Next time try pedaling up the hill, you stupid knuckle-draggers.
> 
> ahhh, that's better.



Agreed. Hey nice No Fear tattoo... Just get a motorcycle already and beat it..


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rydbyk said:


> Agreed. Hey nice No Fear tattoo... Just get a motorcycle already and beat it..


yeah.... I was mocking the whole "hate on my own sport" thing.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> yeah.... I was mocking the whole "hate on my own sport" thing.


Yep. Me too. Idjuts


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, I'm ready for the fixie craze to end.

It's not that I don't love the fact that more people are cycling, it's just that I hate the fact that, as people are idiots, more idiots are cycling. Two cases in point, one happened yesterday, the other today:

Yesterday, I'm coming home from my afternoon ride and a kid on a fixie gets on my wheel. Okay. I'm old enough to know better, so I don't turn it into a contest and he finally chooses to show me his stuff, swing way out into traffic and pass in a burst of youthful energy. Bravo. And then he shows off his prowess at the next intersection with two little playful skids...

And gets clipped by a car and goes down. Because in his endorphin-idiot high, he blew through a red light at a narrow intersection. And of course he wasn't wearing a helmet. The woman who clipped him is in hysterics and the kid, who was miraculously unhurt (aside from some scrapes and bruises), will now probably sue her. 

And then today, guy on a fixie comes barreling around a corner and merges into a major street (Santa Monica blvd. in Century City) without bothering to even slow down, let alone stop, and almost clips another rider on a fixie as he does.

Yet for some reason, both fixie riders decide that they're best friends and ride side-by-side in the lane through Beverly Hills, causing a massive back-up with drivers on their horns and screaming at them. 

All I can say is I've never hated progress so much in my life: if this were 20 years ago, I'd've shoved my frame pump in his front wheel.

So, while I actually think fixies are kinda cool, and I'm old enough to know that these three d-bags don't represent fixie riders, I'm sorta ready for it to be over.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

El Literato Loco said:


> Honestly, I'm ready for the fixie craze to end.
> 
> It's not that I don't love the fact that more people are cycling, it's just that I hate the fact that, as people are idiots, more idiots are cycling. Two cases in point, one happened yesterday, the other today:
> 
> ...


You sound just like someone in a car forum b1tching about cyclists in general. Or in the comments section of a news story having anything to do with cyclists.




El Literato Loco said:


> All I can say is I've never hated progress so much in my life: if this were 20 years ago, I'd've shoved my frame pump in his front wheel.


You know how awesome you are? ^^^^ That's how awesome you are.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

El Literato Loco said:


> Yet for some reason, both fixie riders decide that they're best friends and ride side-by-side in the lane through Beverly Hills, causing a massive back-up with drivers on their horns and screaming at them.


Is this Little Santa Monica or Big? Because if it's Little Santa Monica I take that right lane out of Century City without even thinking about it.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

It's Little, right after Century Park East where the boulevard divides. 

I guess I'm turning into a bit of a crank. My wife told me the other day she doesn't like talking to me for about an hour after my weekday rides, since I seem to come home in an ornery mood. God bless her, though; she read an article about some British study that said that beer, because of its carbonation & sugars, was actually a pretty good thing to have after a ride. Now there's always a Pacifico in the fridge...


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

El Literato Loco said:


> Now there's always a Pacifico in the fridge...


I'd be pretty ornery if all I had waiting for me at the end of a ride was a Pacifico in the fridge too!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

mmmmmmm......going to have to start that Pacifico habit


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

El Literato Loco said:


> Honestly, I'm ready for the fixie craze to end.
> 
> It's not that I don't love the fact that more people are cycling, it's just that I hate the fact that, as people are idiots, more idiots are cycling. Two cases in point, one happened yesterday, the other today:
> 
> ...


As if geared riders never ever do any of those things.


----------

